Ask HN: What is your go to stack for REST API? - ooooak
======
r-s
Rails + Postgres + Heroku. I may be living a decade in the past, but all the
bugs are worked out and the development speed is extremely good.

~~~
andrei_says_
Same here. Ruby is a pleasure to work with and Rails fits my brain.

The stack does not feel outdated at all.

------
amirathi
Python + Django on AWS Beanstalk backed by Postgres on RDS.

Django REST Framework provides pretty much everything you need for a REST api.

~~~
DividableMiddle
I just rolled a DRF backed app into production. Any tips or helpful
dependencies you’ve had the pleasure of using?

~~~
Nextgrid
If serialisation becomes a bottleneck with the built-in DRF serialisers I
suggest you check out Serpy.

------
codegeek
Golang with Postgres. Love the simplicity and power of Go along with a binary
executable.

------
TheyCallMeMaxi
Where my node folks at?

Node + Express + Nginx + Pgsql on Elastic Beanstalk.

~~~
stockkid
What is your experience with elastic beanstalk like?

~~~
TheyCallMeMaxi
It's just a beefed up EC2. I don't have high traffic so cannot say how well
the autoscaling works but apart from that, not much different than putting
your app on EC2.

------
sergiotapia
Elixir + Phoenix + Postgres + Heroku

------
laurentl
API gateway + Lambda functions (in Python) + DynamoDB if I need to store data.

Pricing is completely linear with usage (and very low/free for low traffic)
and I don’t have to worry about uptime or scalability.

------
monkeydata
cakePHP on EC2 + postgres on RDS is nice. toss in some Redis caching and feed
it traffic from a load balancer. you can get a lot done with very little
effort.

~~~
lnalx
Using EC2 for PHP and RDS for postgres isn't cheaper with Heroku than with AWS
?

~~~
monkeydata
yeh, it is quite a bit cheaper. However, heroku is more aggressive in
throttling the cheap stuff. I still use it for ci though. AWS simply offers
more granular control and a more robust infrastructure. If you dig down into
it, you'll see heroku is actually running on AWS.

------
bananapear
Java, Jersey & Hibernate

------
partisan
.NET Core + Web API

Postgres

Nginx

Digital Ocean

------
nginex
Drupal 8

~~~
rsinger87
Django Rest Framework, Postgresql and Redis. RQ for background jobs.

